# Ear Cleaning



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

So far I have let nature run its course. I check them everyday to make sure they don't smell or have notable about of gunk. After baths when I'm drying him off I make sure to get the ears dry and with that it takes some of the access dirt in the off. If your pup isn't having any problems and the vet hasn't noticed anything I would just keep doing what your doing 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I check Riley's ears all the time but they are always totally clean. I think it depends!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks! I just want to be sure. I was always told "If it's not broken, don't fix it" however I've also been told that goldens can be prone to ear infections. I live by the better safe then sorry motto.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I check Buddy's ear daily but hardly ever make a focused effort to check any of the yorkies ears- They have never had an ear infection- Knock on wood.

Buddy had a horrible ear infection when I got him and per the vet he must have had long standing ear infections before I got him because his canals are thickened and really hard. 

I use Blue Brew weekly of his ears and after swimming- So far no more ear infections. BLUE.HTM

My previous golden, Lucky, had chronic ear infections til my vet found Blue Brew. Lucky actually became allergic to all commercial and Rx. ear products.


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Yogurt!*

My three dogs swim almost every day and even though I always kept up on cleaning, they would inevitably get an ear infection every once in a while. I have been feeding them a dollop of yogurt (with live cultures) for 4 years and in that time NO ear infections. Their ears are cleaner in general and they LOVE the vanilla yogurt!


----------



## Mattiaci (Aug 26, 2008)

I recommend my buyers clean the ears (if needed with an OTC ear cleaner or holistic ear cleaner) once a month when they trim their puppies nails, this way they can see if there is an ear that is starting to build up gunk before it becomes a problem to the dog and they start shaking their ear.

Florence


----------

